
Gsuite suspended my account because I paid - CommieBobDole
https://old.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/ecacki/gsuite_suspended_my_account_because_i_paid/
======
pxtail
Fortunately it appears that this guy is lucky and his story is popular on
social media so he'll receive support.

------
floatingatoll
It was unsuspended, as noted in a comment by the original post author:

> _Apparently they have considered my account as high risk (fraud), and they
> just suspended without warning after so many years of using their service. I
> was using debit visa, guess that 's their stand for risky account eventhou
> the payment went through with advanced credit. I have to get in touch with
> their agent for more than 3 times, waiting for their email but every time
> was a letter of rejection with a default template and can't even reply.
> Finally I get to speak to one of the agent and bulldoze all the way to their
> risk management team and finally got it through. What an experience...._

------
TheUndead96
Considering my email address is the gateway to basically every online internet
service I use, and that Google owns 30% of transcontinental internet
infrastructure, I've just had the very scary realisation that Google has the
power to silence individuals off the internet at will.

------
ok_coo
What's it going to take for Google to stop their autoban policy (with no
recourse) ?

Shouldn't there at least be a policy of contacting the account holder before a
suspension?

~~~
rwallace
I imagine it would take the CEO, with the backing of the Board of Directors,
deciding the cloud services business is important enough to push through a
massive overhaul of corporate culture, with the potential risk of disturbing
their existing successful search and advertising business.

It's the sort of thing that typically only happens when a corporation decides
it has a huge problem; two historical cases that come to mind are Gerstner
overhauling IBM in the face of the PC industry, and Satella overhauling
Microsoft in the face of having missed smart phones and not wanting to miss
cloud. I don't know whether Google thinks it has such a problem, or indeed
whether I think it has, but I would expect such deep-rooted change in
corporate culture to only happen in the face of such a decision.

------
thih9
Thank you for linking to ’old.reddit.com’ subdomain. I don’t like the new
website and this saves me a step.

~~~
0xJRS
Is there a plan to ever remove the old layout that people seem to prefer and
force everyone on to the new UI?

~~~
beagle3
For now, the sidebar only appears on old reddit; when there's a sidebar
equivalent on new reddit, I'll start worrying.

~~~
Deimorz
There's definitely a sidebar on both, but they're not "connected" \- the
moderators need to set up the sidebar on the new site separately, and updates
on either side don't affect the other one. A lot of subreddits just haven't
bothered doing any setup on the new site (or don't even realize it's
necessary).

------
tyingq
At the very least, the workflow of changing billing info should have a warning
and yes/no dialogue...if suspension is a possible outcome.

~~~
NullPrefix
That dialog would have to be shown on every action.

------
phendrenad2
Use discount mail services, get discount customer service.

~~~
scrollaway
How is gsuite a "discount mail service" exactly?

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
I would say customer service, but that feels a little circular here. On the
other hand "use mail service known for bad customer service, get mail service
with bad customer service" does sound reasonable, so maybe I'm overthinking
it.

